# New Computer Desktop



## Steerpike (Aug 1, 2013)

Oz Unity 3.0 - Diamond IIB. Basically, a themed version of Ubuntu 13.04. I haven't used Ubuntu for a while so I thought I'd give it a shot. I changed the default wallpaper, but apart from that haven't done anything yet. I like the look!


----------



## Reaver (Aug 4, 2013)

What?????? No cats?????? Oh wait....I've been staring at this pic for 20 minutes and now I see it!


----------



## Rinzei (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking nice. I put Ubuntu on my old laptop after I realised updating it to Windows 7, when it wasn't capable of it, lost my Windows XP install forever (yay for Dell's hate of recovery disks!). So to try and save it from a terrible death, I put Ubuntu on. It's taken a little getting used to, especially since it's not my main PC now, but I do like it.


----------



## HelpInAssignment (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh, its really great looking theme, i don't know about Ubuntu. Is it a Operating system or Desktop theme? I am in confusion. Anyone please discuss more about this please. i see the picture and it is really attractive.


----------



## Rinzei (Aug 8, 2013)

Ubuntu is an open-source operating system based on Linux - and it's free to use. You can find out more about it at their website.


----------

